# Snails in the aquarium



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello guys just thought those of you with snails or contemplating keeping them, might enjoy might enjoy the latest post on www.bombina.co.uk all about the great snail debate. Practical fish keeping magazine in the Uk also have an 6 page spread coming out all about the fantastic Sulawesi snails cheers neil


----------



## budcarlson (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting...What kind of snail would you recommend for a community tank? I don't know if I can find the Malaysian Sand Snail around here, but is that good for a gravel bed / undergravel filter, well planted tank?


----------



## Nature neil (Jan 15, 2009)

The Malaysian sand snails would be excellent for that kind of tank, they will burrow into the substrate, keep it clean and clean up excess waste from any uneaten food. So I really recommend them. You can normally obtain them from a local fish shop, even if they do not sell them they will have some in the tanks. If you cant get any from, them try any local friendly fish keepers who will be more than willing to donate some to you.
good luck and if you enjoy them, you can always move on to Tylomelania if they become available.


----------

